
Hacker News is not reachable by IPv6 - telmich
I just noticed when trying to access hackernews from an IPv6 only network that it is unreachable.<p>How does one best contact a hackernews sysadmin to fix this?
======
greenyoda
You can contact the HN staff at hn@ycombinator.com.

~~~
telmich
Will do, thanks for the pointer!

